# SA 27/3 Bluefin numbers 3 and 4



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

A break in the wind allowed for an early start on the south side this morning. By the time I had paddled out about 3 km,I could see terns,mutton birds and gannets diving.A double hook up came shortly after resulting in me losing 2 cherished lures.Re rigged and got another double with one being landed.Another one made a bag limit so it was back to shore for a clean up.
Thankfully the fish were not too big (10 kg) or there may have been a stability issue and I was all ready sitting in a bucket of blood.No one around to take a photo.Please excuse the slack selfies.
It'sbeen a great year so far.Hopeit keeps up.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome result  , well done.

Steve


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

Well done, inspirational for us mexicans.


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Awesome work Russel. You have proven again that you are number one when it comes to the bluefin ( and pretty well anything else around Kangaroo Island!)
Youve got the guts to go out there all on your lonesome and come up with a result like that. ( Imagine, being cranky with a double hookup of bluefin, hard to believe!)
I"m in awe of your ability to continually catch awesome fish! Well done and I'm coming with you on Monday! Not too many kayakers can say they have bagged out on bluefin!
( I hope I haven't used the word Awesome too many times!)


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Like they all said, great effort. They sure look fat, and in great condition. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Very nice haul there. Are they SBT? Do they get much bigger than that? Bucket o' blood in the southern ocean???? No way.....
> 
> Also interested to know how you fit them plus rod/s into the chute on the 550.
> 
> Cheers, Indie.


SBT they are .I think the record is around 150 kg .Wouldn't want one that big.Have to renew the passport.
Jammed one in the hatch one one in a 40 litre dry bag you can see in the pic.Rods in the holders.No surf to negotiate on landing.:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

That's absolutely brilliant Russell :shock: - what a fantastic catch. I agree with Shep's assessment !


kanganoe said:


> an early start on the south side this morning


- am I right in assuming this was the south coast ? A spot you'd not got them before ?


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome stuff. Bit better on the tooth than a couple of bream fillets. How long were the fights?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Senbloodysationalfairdinkum

    

I WANT TO LIVE ON KI !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Crackers mate


----------



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm impressed by those fish!

...feel a little lonely out there?


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Top effort 

& a very Apt rashy for that magical moment. I'd be on a high for days after that.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice

What sort of lures did you use?

Jigs? Shameless cross-pollination link


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> we're getting some unusually warm currents coming in close this year.


Does that put the kingies on or off the bite Bertros?


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW awesome effort, congratulations to an awesome kayak fisherman and a top bloke  Great effort, great reward. Shame to lose 2 lures :shock: Well if that's the worse thing that happened 3 kms off the south coast by yourself I would say it was a good day out. The first to bag out on KI.

I have long service leave next year I think I will camp out at Shep's for as long as it takes !


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Terrific result Russell. I assume they go at least as hard as the Northern Blue Fin. What weight rods and line? HB's? Sharkshield?

Do you also get YFT there? That will be all the questions for now.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks all
That's right Andy south coast .
Bibbed lures 20 and 30 lb line no YFT yet.
Don't know about the warm currents .Been a couple of good years.
The fight is very varied .sometimes dogged circles and other times just a couple of big runs and then give up.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice round ones. And no pesky surf launch to get your hair wet.
Enjoy the loins.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

I think all of us SA guys are already in awe of you and your captures.



kanganoe said:


> Bibbed lures 20 and 30 lb line *no YFT yet*. .


If you get a YFT you will definitely be a "Legend" and deservedly so. Let's hope you do ! 



kanganoe said:


> *The fight is very varied *.sometimes dogged circles and other times just a couple of big runs and then give up.


 My boating mates would agree with this statement. My mate and I were disappointed with the fight of the ones from the Pages, perhaps we got the varied fight ones though. In saying that I think you are being modest, as you are catching yours from a yak :shock:

Having boat caught YFT interstate there was no comparison with the Blue Fin we caught here.

PS. would reallllllllllllllllly, realllllllllllly love to see you get a YFT,









Steve


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great work - Two fantastic fish mate, well done.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Couple of beauties there .....well done!


----------



## Dixie (Nov 9, 2013)

That is phenomenal...

...well done


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

SOUTH coast KI (not even the charter boats go there); TWO tuna; 60cm wide yak Russell is THE MAN.

I would not be happy sitting there with all that fishy smell and blood in the water.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

PS from the look of the beach I would say D'Estrees


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Well done Russell,
next year its on looks like the S.A boys have a challenge,
bloody nice fish.


----------

